# هل توافق علي ان يتم عمل فيلم مصري عن حياة السيد المسيح



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

*اصحابي عاوزة اسمع رايكم في حاجة مهمة 
"انتهي السيناريست فايز غالى من كتابة سيناريو فيلم "السيد المسيح" و من المنتظر إنتاجه في نهاية هذا العام، بعد الحصول على الرقابة على المصنفات الفنية، والكنيسة، الشريف.وسيتم عمل مسابقة كبرى لاختيار وجه جديد يلعب بطولة الفيلم على أن يوقع على تعهد بعدم العمل بالتمثيل مرة أخرى، وحتى لا يقوم هذا الممثل بأدوار أخرى تسئ الى شخصية السيد المسيح"

هل توافق علي ان يتم عمل فليم مصري عن حياة السيد المسيح له المجد ؟

يا ريت نسمع رأيك في الموضوع مع ذكر السبب​*


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2009)

انا حاسة انو مش هيطلع بجودة اللى بنشوفها​


----------



## kalimooo (17 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa

لو الكنيسة وافقت اكيد سنوافق هي ادرى 

خصوصا" وعلى رأسها رجل قديس وحكيم

انما لو العكس 

يبقى تعرفي الجواب

شكراااااااا لكي اختي

سلام المسيح


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> انا حاسة انو مش هيطلع بجودة اللى بنشوفها​



*مرسي يا ميرنا علي المشاركة 
يعني رايك انو لاء 
بس مش جايز يطلع جميل  ويمجد اسم الرب ويفيد اللي مش بيقرو الانجيل عن الاعمال التي عملها يسوع وهو علي الارض​*


----------



## جيلان (17 يناير 2009)

*لو هيتعمل صح ويتعرض الاول على قداسة البابا ويوافق عليه ماشى
لكن هيستهبلوا فيه يبقى لا
عشن كمان كان فى مسلمين عايزيين يعملوا الفيلم سمعت مرة فى برنامج*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> rgaa luswa
> 
> لو الكنيسة وافقت اكيد سنوافق هي ادرى
> 
> ...



*ايوة يا سامي
انا عارفة ان سيدنا البابا حكيم جدا  واكيد هياخد القرار السليم
لكن انا بسالك عن رايك  
رايك اية  ؟​*


----------



## SALVATION (17 يناير 2009)

_



هل توافق علي ان يتم عمل فليم مصري عن حياة السيد المسيح له المجد ؟​

أنقر للتوسيع...

نوووووووووووووووووو
فية عواقب كتيييييييييييييير وهيفتحوا علينا ابواب 
خوصوصا من احبأنا فهمانى طبعا 
مشكوره كتيير راجعا ليسوع
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 يناير 2009)

*انا رااااااااااافضه وبشده كمان
أولا لانه مش هيطع بجمال الفيلم الاجنبى
ثانيا لانه ممكن يكو ن وراه نوايا خبيثه هتبان بعدين
ثالثا لان السينما المصريه لم تأتى بأى عمل فيه أحترام للمسيحيه ومحدش يقولى فريق عمل مسيحى ولا نسيتوا بحب السيما وأوان الورد وغيرهم .
ميرسى على الموضوع يا قمررر  .​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يناير 2009)

*لو الفيلم اتعمل بطريقة صح ومن غير تخريف فى القصة والكنيسة وافقت عليه 
يبقى مفيش مشكلة لكن بقى لو هيحصل تخريف فى القصة كالعادة طبعا يبقى
لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
ميرسى راجعة ليسوع ​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (17 يناير 2009)

*لالالالالالالالا مش موافق خالص ده غير انه مش هيطلع غير اللى احنا بنشوفه طبعا لان الامكانيات المصرية معروفه حاسة انهم ممكن يزودوا حاجات ينقصوا مش عارفة حاسة انه هيبقى فيه حاجة غلط لانهم مش هيناقضوا دينهم علشان خاطر فيلم هينتجوه ولا ايه ؟*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *لو هيتعمل صح ويتعرض الاول على قداسة البابا ويوافق عليه ماشى
> لكن هيستهبلوا فيه يبقى لا
> عشن كمان كان فى مسلمين عايزيين يعملوا الفيلم سمعت مرة فى برنامج*



*دا لو اللي سمعتية دة صح 

لالالا يبقي فيها كلام تاني

مرسي يا قمر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> نوووووووووووووووووو
> فية عواقب كتيييييييييييييير وهيفتحوا علينا ابواب
> خوصوصا من احبأنا فهمانى طبعا
> ...



*فهماك طبعا يا توني 
مرسي علي رايك يا توني​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (18 يناير 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *انا رااااااااااافضه وبشده كمان
> أولا لانه مش هيطع بجمال الفيلم الاجنبى
> ثانيا لانه ممكن يكو ن وراه نوايا خبيثه هتبان بعدين
> ثالثا لان السينما المصريه لم تأتى بأى عمل فيه أحترام للمسيحيه ومحدش يقولى فريق عمل مسيحى ولا نسيتوا بحب السيما وأوان الورد وغيرهم .
> ميرسى على الموضوع يا قمررر  .​*



*عندك حق يا دونا 
الخوف لا يكون في الموضوع نوايا خبيثة 
مهو مش ممكن هيعملو حاجة يمجدونا فيها​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (20 يناير 2009)

*لالالالا مرفوض تماما 
وانا مع دونا ومرمورة وميرنا وتونى*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

كيريا قال:


> *لالالالا مرفوض تماما
> وانا مع دونا ومرمورة وميرنا وتونى*



*مرسي علي مشاركتك يا كركر​*


----------



## Scofield (20 يناير 2009)

*
لو كان هندى كنا نقول ماشى لكن عربي و مصرى كمان ده المرفوض و بعدين دى هتبقى قصة عيسى
*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

scofield قال:


> *
> لو كان هندى كنا نقول ماشى لكن عربي و مصرى كمان ده المرفوض و بعدين دى هتبقى قصة عيسى
> *



*عندك حق يا حج ريمو
دي هتبقي قصة عيسي علية السلام​*


----------



## kalimooo (20 يناير 2009)

رأيي حتى السينما الاجنبية دخل اليهود على الخط

وغيروا بمجرى بعض الافلام...

اعود واكرر ودة رأيي

اي حد سيقوم باي يشيء يختص بربنا يسوع

يجب ان يشرك الكنيسة بالرأي ان كان عربي او اجنبي..

اعطيك مثلا"

باميركا ممنوع عرض فيلم الآم المسيح على المحطات

والذي يخرج عن هذا العرف من غير ما يعرف تقف كل اعمالة

كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (20 يناير 2009)

*عندك حق يا كليمو
راي صائب جدا
سلام المسيح​*


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 يناير 2009)

_*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا

لان حتى الى بيعملوا فى مجال التمثيل مسيحين 

متخلفين عقليا وادينا شوفنا بحب السيما واوان الورد 

ولا يعرفوا حاجة عن الدين 

وياريت البابا يمنع المهزلة دى قبل ما تحصل​*_


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> _*لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> 
> لان حتى الى بيعملوا فى مجال التمثيل مسيحين
> 
> ...



*عندك حق يا انجي 
شكلنا اتشوة من بحب السيما​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (21 يناير 2009)

bent el3dra قال:


> *لو الفيلم اتعمل بطريقة صح ومن غير تخريف فى القصة والكنيسة وافقت عليه
> يبقى مفيش مشكلة لكن بقى لو هيحصل تخريف فى القصة كالعادة طبعا يبقى
> لالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالا
> ميرسى راجعة ليسوع ​*



*كلام سليم يا بنت العدرا 
نورتي يا قمر​*


----------



## sony_33 (21 يناير 2009)

ااكد ليكى انة مش حيتعمل ابدا فى مصر عارفه حيتعمل امتى
 لو اعطونا عيد القيامة اجازة؟؟؟؟؟
 الحدق يفهم​


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> ااكد ليكى انة مش حيتعمل ابدا فى مصر عارفه حيتعمل امتى
> لو اعطونا عيد القيامة اجازة؟؟؟؟؟
> الحدق يفهم​



*هههههههههههه
عندك حق يا سوسة
هما فعلا مُعترفين بالميلاد بس مش مُعترفين بحاجة اسمها قيامة اصلا والى اتصلب واحد شبهه ولو هو الى مات يبقى مقمش
بس هما بالفعل بدءوا بعمل الفيلم
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72845

بتوقع يكون فى اخطاء اكيد ولازم موافقة البابا كمان بعد ما الفيلم يخلص*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> ااكد ليكى انة مش حيتعمل ابدا فى مصر عارفه حيتعمل امتى
> لو اعطونا عيد القيامة اجازة؟؟؟؟؟
> الحدق يفهم​



*عندك حق يا سوني 
مهو الصلب والقيامة هيتصور ازاي اذا هما مش مقتنعين 
مرسي علي مشاركتك الذكية​*


----------



## mero_engel (22 يناير 2009)

*انا مش موافقه طبعا *
*ويارب البابا يرفض *
*لانه عندي احساس انه الموضوع فيه حاجه غلط *
*وغي حاجه مقصوده وراه*​


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2009)

*زى رسمة ليوناردوا دافنشى للعشاء الربانى والى طلع قصده منها حاجات كتير عرفناها بعد كدى 
وممكن يعملوه صح ويكون هدفهم الكسب المادى لان الفيلم اكيد هينجح على الاقل احنا اكيد هندخله غير المسلمين
زى فيلم الام المسيح شوفو حقق مكاسب قد ايه*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *انا مش موافقه طبعا *
> *ويارب البابا يرفض *
> *لانه عندي احساس انه الموضوع فيه حاجه غلط *
> *وغي حاجه مقصوده وراه*​




*uk]عندك حجق يا ميرو 
ربنا يستر​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *زى رسمة ليوناردوا دافنشى للعشاء الربانى والى طلع قصده منها حاجات كتير عرفناها بعد كدى
> وممكن يعملوه صح ويكون هدفهم الكسب المادى لان الفيلم اكيد هينجح على الاقل احنا اكيد هندخله غير المسلمين
> زى فيلم الام المسيح شوفو حقق مكاسب قد ايه*



*اهلا يا جيجي 
هو اكيد الفيلم لو احنا بس دخلناة حيحقق ايراد  دا غيرهم
كلامك مظبوط بس اول مرة اسمع حكاية ليوناردو  دي 
 ربنا يستر​*


----------



## sony_33 (22 يناير 2009)

على فكرة فيلم المسيح اتعرض مرة من حوالى 10 او15 سنة فى اسكندرية
 وكات الناس على بعضيها اليوم دة
بس احنا فى وقت صعب يعنى لو الفيلم اتعرض فى مصر  كنص الانجيل
حيقولو دة دعوة للتبشير 
دة فيلم الام المسيح الناس  الغير مسيحين كات بتبكى اش حال اذا كان مصرى
  ابقو قابلونى لو اتعرض فى مصر وتحدى زى السمنة كدةهههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## جيلان (22 يناير 2009)

*اه روابى *


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (22 يناير 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *اه روابى *



*هو انتي وسوني علي الخط سوا 
ههههههههههههههههه
طيب هنعملكم اعلان قريب 
زي عبلة كامل وحسن حسني يا بتوع السمنة​*


----------



## القسيس محمد (22 يناير 2009)

هيكسر الدنيا​


----------



## peace_86 (22 يناير 2009)

*كمان في حاجات مهمة أخرى لتنفيذ أي فيلم سينمائي..

الإخراج: هل الإخراج سيتم بصورة جيدة؟ العديد والعديد من الأفلام المصرية لها قصص رائعة جداً ومؤثرة، إنما بسبب فشل الإخراج فشل الفيلم معه.
إذن لابد من مخرج جيد يدير هذا العمل ...

السيناريو: قصة السيد المسيح يعرفها الجميع.. لكن ماذا عن السيناريو؟ هل ستتم بنفس الجودة التي رأينها في فيلم آلام المسيح؟ أم ستكتب بصورة فاشلة كما في فيلم حسن ومرقص؟ فالفيلم الأخير كانت قصته جيدة وإخراجه لا بأس به.. لكن ما أحزنني هو سوء السيناريو .
إذن نتمنى من السيناريت فايز غالى قد انجز مهمته بشكل جيد ...

لم يبقى إلا التصوير والإضاءة والإشراف الفني والموسيقي التصويرية..
فهي مهمات جداً !! ومواضيع لا يستهان بها لصنع فيلم.. وبالذات غن كان يتحدث عن السيد المسيح
لا تنسوا الفيلم الشهير الذي يعرض على قناة سات7 والحياة بشكل مستمر.. عن حياة يسوع
فقد صُّوِر بأيام الثمانينات.. لكن الإبداع الرائع باقي إلى اليوم

عموماً سأجيب على السؤال:
نعم أنا موافق أن يتم تصوير فيلم يتحدث عن حياة السيد المسيح
وأعتقد أنه لا بد من شرط ليتم الفيلم بشكل يرضاه الجميع.. ألا وهو:
- ألا يأتي يسوع بصورة أرثوذكسية أو كاثوليكية أو إنجيلية... نريد يسوع كما هو في الإنجيل.. بلا زيادة أو نقصان

أكرر.. نعم أنا موافق جداً.. وأنتظر نزول الفيلم لأراه بأقرب وقت
شكراً عزيزتي rgaa luswa على الموضوع الرائع*


----------



## go love (23 يناير 2009)

اكيد انا زى اي مسيحي غيور على دينة  وهيخاف من اى سؤ يحصل فى الفيلم 
والطبيعة جدا ان لم حاجة  بتشوفيها حلوة وتيجى تعملي نفس الحاجة دية تانى  هيكون صعب جدا جدا 
لان هيكون فى مقارنة مبين الاتنين الفيلم المصري والفيلم الاجنبى فييكون احلي    يأما ميكونش اقل طبعا انا اقصد بالنسبة للتمثيل والتصوير والاخراج  

  احنا هنا  بتكلم عن فيلم للسيد المسيح  يعنى فيلم يمس عقيديتنا... ايمانا     
انا لو  هقول راي الصراحة مشجعش خالص بل ارفض وبقوة خوفأ من اي سلبيات​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

ابانووب قال:


> هيكسر الدنيا​



*اهلا ابانوب قصدك علي فيلم يسوع  ولا علي الاعلان بتاع السمنة بتاع جيلان وسوني ؟​*


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (23 يناير 2009)

*اهلا بيك يا peace_86
رايك عبقري ومنطقي ومهم وفهمت انك موافق علي تنفيذ الفيلم بس فية حاجة مش فهماها في كلامك وهي :-
لا بد من شرط ليتم الفيلم بشكل يرضاه الجميع.. ألا وهو:
- ألا يأتي يسوع بصورة أرثوذكسية أو كاثوليكية أو إنجيلية... نريد يسوع كما هو في الإنجيل.. بلا زيادة أو نقصان

يا ريت توضح اكتر 
مرسي​*


----------



## جيلان (23 يناير 2009)

*الفروق بين الطوائف تقريبا لاهوتية يا اخ بيس مظنش انهم هيوصلوا لدرجة التعمق دى فى القصة
اكيد هتكون زى القصص الاجنبية بس بصورة عربية وانا شايفة ان القصص الاجنبية  مش منحازة لاى طائفة
ولو قصد حضرتك حاجة تانية فهمنى *


----------



## متيكو (23 يناير 2009)

انا الصاحة مش موافق لآن مفهوم العرب جيظل نفسه وحيعيبون يعني خلينا احنا المسيحيين نأمن بالمسيح ابداخلنا مو ابنشر الايمان وماعرف شنو


----------



## peace_86 (25 يناير 2009)

*عزيزاتي رجا وجيلان..
أشكركما أولاً..
وأنا لم أقصد أي شي حول كلامي حين قلت أن يظهر المسيح بصورته كما هو في الإنجيل
وما قصدته بذلك ألا يكون الفيلم لطائفة معينة على حساب طائفة أخرى..

لقد شاهدت الفيلم الرائع "آلام المسيح" وكان ممتازاً جداً..
لكن أسمع أن البعض يقول أن الفيلم كان منحازاً للطائفة الكاثوليكية
لا أدري ما صحة هذا الكلام.. إنما لا توجد أية أدلة على ذلك 

فلذلك إقترحت أن يكون الفيلم عن يسوع بصورته المعروفة لدى الجميع..
الطيب، الحنان، الحكيم، الحليم والمتواضع، وووو..
وأنا -كما قلت- من المناشدين لصنع أفلام كهذه التي ستكون خطوة جيدة للتبشير في عالمنا
عالم الشرق الأوسط، بالتحديد ..




			انا الصراحة مش موافق لآن مفهوم العرب جيظل نفسه وحيعيبون يعني خلينا احنا المسيحيين نأمن بالمسيح ابداخلنا مو ابنشر الايمان وماعرف شنو
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

عزيزي، ما دخلنا بالعرب؟
الفيلم ليس موجه للمسلمين فقط! بل هو موجه للمسلمين والمسيحيين والعالم العربي ككل ..
ومن يدري؟ ربما ستأتي اللحظة التي نرى هذا الفيلم قد ترجم للغات عديدة..
وبذلك سنكون قد حققناً نجاحاً على المستوى المطلوب.. وربما اكثر
وعلى سيرة فيلم "آلام المسيح".. فقد سمعت نسبة السرقة في أمريكا قد نقصت بشكل واضح..
والسبب يعود أن (الحرامية) لم يعودوا ليسرقوا ممتلكات الآخرين بعد رؤيتهم للفيلم..
أي صاروا أكثر روحانية ونقاوة عن ماكان لهم من قبل..


متأسف للإطالة..*


----------



## القسيس محمد (25 يناير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *اهلا ابانوب قصدك علي فيلم يسوع  ولا علي الاعلان بتاع السمنة بتاع جيلان وسوني ؟​*



سمنه روابى طبعا
اما بخصوص الفيلم 
انا عندى راى
انه يستعين ببعض الاجانب
عشان جوده الفيلم
وطبعا الحاجه المهمه انه مش يكون تقليد للفيلم الاجنبى
سلام ونعمه​


----------

